# ماهي مكانه المرأة في المسيحيه



## عضوة جديدة (3 سبتمبر 2006)

اريد ان اعرف من المسيحين ماهي مكانه المرأة في الدين المسيحي
وياريت ماي روك مايقفلش الموضوع ده ذي ماعمل قبل كده هو عارف كويس قصدي ايه


----------



## نور_الحق (4 سبتمبر 2006)

اتمني ان  يكون  الرد  افادك  واتمني تقريه  قبل  ما  روك يحذفه اصل هوايته  المفضلة الحذف والردود الهشة النسخ  واللصق  والخوف  والرعب  هو وفادي من  ابو مريم  واسد الاسلام  وبيج  بوس 

نور_الحق 
نور الحق سابقا


----------



## عضوة جديدة (4 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي نور الحق 
علي ردك علي هذا الموضوع
فوالله ماهذا الكلام بكلام الله 
وهذا كلام محرف
فأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد
وانتم بهذا الكلام تظلمون المرأة كل الظلم
ماهو حقها اذن عندكم
لا حق لها
بل جعلتوها كالدميه في ايد الناس
ونحن جعلا الاسلام كالجوهرة المحفوظه المكنونة
فهذا هو الاسلام لا يظلم المرأةبل اعطاها كل الحقوق التي تتمناها اي أمرأة
فأين حقوقك ايها المرأة المسيحيه


----------



## ++menooo++ (4 سبتمبر 2006)

نور_الحق قال:


> اتمني ان يكون الرد افادك واتمني تقريه قبل ما روك يحذفه اصل هوايته المفضلة الحذف والردود الهشة النسخ واللصق والخوف والرعب هو وفادي من ابو مريم واسد الاسلام وبيج بوس
> 
> نور_الحق
> نور الحق سابقا


*لما تتكلم بالاسلوب ده يبقى تستحق اكتر من الحزف و ياريت زى ما بنقول دايما يكون كلامك بدليل فين المشاركات اللى فيها خوف و رعب يا نور الحق سابقا و على فكره اسهل ما يكون هو طرد العضو لكن اللى ما تعرفوش ان هنا المسلميين بياخدوا مساحه كبيره للحوار و النقاش ما يستحقوهاش و مش بيحصلهم زى ما بيحصل للمسيحيين لما بيشاركوا فى اى منتدى اسلامى*


----------



## ماهر (4 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا من رأي أن الدين ونصوصه وأهله وثلاثتهم ، لم ينصفوا  المرأة 

كما ينبغي ، وذلك لأن اكثر  حقوق المرأة  هذا ان لم يكن جلهااكتسبتها   

المرأة حديثا بسبب وجود حركات التحرر والتنوير وليس بسبب الدين ! والا 

أنتم لم تقرأوا التاريخ .​


----------



## RITA (4 سبتمبر 2006)

يا اخ نور الحق انا قريت موضوعك كله بس طريقه الكوبى والبست الى انت عملتها دى مش اسلوب حوار ده اولا ثانيا لازم تتعلم قبل ماتجيب النص تقرا تفسيره لان واضح ان حضرتك مش عارف ان اختلاف الترجمات لايعنى ان الكلام محرف لان التفسير بيكون فى كل الحالات واحد وثالث انا هنعتك بلجهل ودى مش شتيمه دى صفه لان حضرتك لما كتبت النصوص دى كتبتها عن جهل تام بمعناها يا استاذ نور الحق زى ما القران له اصول فى تفسيره كمان الكتاب المقدس له اصول تفسير مختلفه عن القران اما مطالبه بولس للنساء بالخضوع والصمت فى الكنائس فامش هو بس الى بيطلب كدة اى اب كاهن فى الكنيسه بيقول للنساء اصمتوا لان الكنيسه مكان صلاة بس مش كلام بين الستات وياريت  ماتتعاملش هنافى المنتدى على انك عارف كتابنا احسن مننا لانك زى الى جاى يبيع الميه فى حارة السقايين


----------



## RITA (4 سبتمبر 2006)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي نور الحق
> علي ردك علي هذا الموضوع
> فوالله ماهذا الكلام بكلام الله
> وهذا كلام محرف
> ...


*
قبل ماتقول كلام محرف  فهمنى انواع التحريف يا استاذ وقولى انهى نوع منه قصدته 
وقبل ماتقول المرأة فى المسيحيه كالدميه اقرأ الكلام ده 
لقد ساوى الله بين الرجل والمرأة من بدأ الخليقه
وَقَالَ اللهُ: نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ » (تكوين 1: 26، 27). 

«27 لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ. 28 لَيْسَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَلاَ يُونَانِيٌّ. لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ وَلاَ حُرٌّ. لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى، لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ ( غلاطية 3: 27، 28). 

احترام الزوجة: «كَذَلِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ كُونُوا سَاكِنِينَ بِحَسَبِ الْفِطْنَةِ مَعَ الإِنَاءِ النِّسَائِيِّ كَالأَضْعَفِ (كالأرق صُنعاً)، مُعْطِينَ إِيَّاهُنَّ كَرَامَةً كَالْوَارِثَاتِ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ نِعْمَةَ الْحَيَاةِ، لِكَيْ لاَ تُعَاقَ صَلَوَاتُكُمْ. 8 وَالنِّهَايَةُ، كُونُوا جَمِيعاً مُتَّحِدِي الرَّأْيِ بِحِسٍّ وَاحِدٍ، ذَوِي مَحَبَّةٍ أَخَوِيَّةٍ، مُشْفِقِينَ، لُطَفَاءَ» (1بطرس 3: 7، 8).

طبعا الايات كتير ماينفعش احطها هنا كلها واعمل زى نور الحق الى حضرتك عمال تمدح فى كلامه الغلط بدون فهم 
واخيرا اقولك فكر وراقب المسيحيين كيف يكرمون السيدة العذراء ويتشفعون بيها حتى تتأكد انها هى وهى المرأة نالت كل اعزاز وتكريم فى المسيحيه لانها ام النور *


----------



## عضوة جديدة (5 سبتمبر 2006)

علي فكرة انا عرفت دلوقت انكم بتخبوا دينكم ليه ماسبوش المشاركات
علشان تردم خلاص انا كده اقتنعت ان المرأه في المسيحيه ليس ليها قيمه


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع مكرر

هذه هي مكانة المرأة في المسيحية والإسلام


----------



## عضوة جديدة (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو الدخول لهذا الموضوع
وانتم هتعرفوامين اللي ليها مكانه
هل المرأه المسيحيه ام المسلمه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=62879&posted=1#post62879


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> ارجو الدخول لهذا الموضوع
> وانتم هتعرفوامين اللي ليها مكانه
> هل المرأه المسيحيه ام المسلمه
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=62879&posted=1#post62879


 
*اللعنة من قبل الملائكة للمرأة المسلمة؟؟ *

*عجبي!*


----------



## عضوة جديدة (5 سبتمبر 2006)

يعني انت سبت كل المميزات وجيت عند ديه اظن الاخ العاقب رد علي النقطه ديه 
علشان كده انا مش هرد عليها مرة تانيه
مش كل شويه هنعيد ونزيد


----------



## العاقب (10 سبتمبر 2006)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> يعني انت سبت كل المميزات وجيت عند ديه اظن الاخ العاقب رد علي النقطه ديه
> علشان كده انا مش هرد عليها مرة تانيه
> مش كل شويه هنعيد ونزيد


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

الأخت/عضوة جديدة

نعم قمت بالرد وقام روك بحذف كثير من الرد لذا أرد ثانية وان حذف فهذا دليل علي العجز منه يكفيني

وهذة مقارنة بين المرأة في المسيحية والأسلام


وأليك بعض حقوق المرأة في المسيحية 



قول القديس تونوليان: "إنها مدخل الشيطان إلى نفس الإنسان، ناقضة لنواميس الله".
و
قول القديس سوستام: "إنها شر لابد منه، وآفة مرغوب فيها، وخطر على الأسرة والبيت، ومصيبة مطلية مموهة".

إن المرأة تختلف عن الرجل، فيجب أن تغطى وجهها فى الكنيسة (كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 5) [وفيما يقول: "وأما كل إمرأة تصلى أو تتنبأ ورأسها غير مغطى فتشين رأسها، لأنها والمحلوقة شئ واحد بعينه"] 

لم يستطع بولس أن يؤكد على نقص المرأة وواجبها فى أن تخضع للرجل كسيد لها، كما تخضع لله بصورة أكثر من قوله [ "أيها النساء اخضعن لرجالكم كماللرب لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة "] (أنظر على سبيل المثال أفسس 5 : 22 ). 

فتبعا لرأيه قد خلقت المرأة من أجل الرجل فقط (كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 9). ولإظهار مجده ["ولأن الرجل لم يخلق من أجل المرأة، بل المرأة من أجل الرجل "] بينما خلق الرجل كصورة الله ومجده (كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 7) [ "فإن الرجل لاينبغى أن يغطى رلأسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده ، وأما المرأة فهى مجد الرجل " ]. 

بينما قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم

(إنما النساء شقائق الرجال) [ سنن أبي داود. كتاب الطهارة حديث 204].

*و فى عطايا الاباء لابنائهم يقول صلى الله عليه و سلم** :* 
*(ساووا بين أولادكم في العطية، فلو كنت مفضلا أحدا* *لفضلت النساء)*

*كذلك يجب* *على المرأة داخل الكنيسة ألا تتكلم , ولو كانت تعلم شيئاً بل عليها ألا تسأل زوجها* *إلا فى المنزل (كورنثوس الأولى 14: 34-35**) **["**لتصمت نساؤكم* *فى الكنائس لأنه ليس مأذونا لهن أن يتكلمن، بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس أيضاً. ولكن* *إن كن يردن أن يتعلمن شيئاً فليسألن رجالهن فى البيت، لأنه قبيح* *بالنساء* *أن تتكلم فى الكنيسة**"] *


يعني المفروض متفهمش حاجة في الكنيسة؟؟؟؟وتبقي تفهم بعدين؟؟؟؟
*و موقفكم من المرأة من أيام امنا حواء .... فقد* *حملها العهد القديم وزر الخطيئة الاولى بالكامل** .*

*و أقرأ في العهد* *القديم سفر التكوين ذلك الحوار بين اله الكتاب المقدس و بين ادم ( الرجل الاول ) و* *حواء ( المرأة الاولى ) و الحية ( الشيطان** ) :*
11 فقال من اعلمك انك عريان.هل اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك ان لا تأكل منها.
12 فقال آدم المرأة التي جعلتها معي هي اعطتني من الشجرة فأكلت.
13 فقال الرب الاله للمرأة ما هذا الذي فعلت.فقالت المرأة الحيّة غرّتني فاكلت.
14 فقال الرب الاله للحيّة لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية.على بطنك تسعين وترابا تأكلين كل ايام حياتك.
15 واضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها.هو يسحق راسك وانت تسحقين عقبه.
16 وقال للمرأة تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك.بالوجع تلدين اولادا.والى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك.
17 وقال لآدم لانك سمعت لقول امرأتك وأكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا لا تأكل منها ملعونة الارض بسببك.بالتعب تأكل منها كل ايام حياتك.
18 وشوكا وحسكا تنبت لك وتأكل عشب الحقل.
19 بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزا حتى تعود الى الارض التي أخذت منها.لانك تراب والى تراب تعود

نقرا بوضوح من هذا النص من العهد القديم ان خطأ ادم كان بسبب حواء ..!!! و ما عوقب ادم الا ل( سماعه لقول امرأته )...!!! فالشيطان اغوى المراة و المراة اغوت ادم ...!!!

و هكذا صار حمل المرأة وولادتها عقابا لها على اغوائها لادم ...!!! و هكذا يرينا النص نقطة مهمة من نظركم

أما عندنا والحمد لله فكلا هما أخطأ

يقول الله سبحانه تعالى في كتابه الكريم: (*فَدَلاَّ**هُمَا* *بِغُرُورٍ فَلَمَّا ذَا**قَا* *الشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ* *لَهُمَا* *سَوْءَاتُ**هُمَا* *وَطَفِ**قَا* *يَخْصِ**فَانِ* *عَلَيْهِ**مَا* *مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ* *وَنَادَاهُمَا رَبُّهُ**مَا* *أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُ**مَا* *عَن تِلْكُ الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُل لَّكُمَا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَآنَ* *لَكُ**مَا* *عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ**) (**الأعراف: 22 ).. بينما نجد في آخر الآية (وعصى آدم* *ربه).. فالمرأة في القرآن أكرم وأكثر حياءً من أن تُذكر بمعصية* *فعلتها*


يقول الكتاب ( المقدس ) فى سفر اللاويين : 
2 كلم بني اسرائيل قائلا.اذا حبلت امرأة وولدت ذكرا تكون نجسة سبعة ايام.كما في ايام طمث علتها تكون نجسة.
3 وفي اليوم الثامن يختن لحم غرلته
4 ثم تقيم ثلاثة وثلاثين يوما في دم تطهيرها.كل شيء مقدس لا تمسّ والى المقدس لا تجيء حتى تكمل ايام تطهيرها.
5 وان ولدت انثى تكون نجسة اسبوعين كما في طمثها.ثم تقيم ستة وستين يوما في دم تطهيرها.
6 ومتى كملت ايام تطهيرها لاجل ابن او ابنة تأتي بخروف حولي محرقة وفرخ حمامة او يمامة ذبيحة خطية الى باب خيمة الاجتماع الى الكاهن

هكذا ...!!! المرأة ( نجسة ) طوال ايام طمثها ثم عندما تلد تصير ( نجسة ) ...!!!

فاين هذا من قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ( لا ينجس المؤمن حيا و لا ميتا ) ...؟؟؟؟

و الاغرب : كون المراة التى تلد انثى ( نجسة ) ضعف الفترة التى تبقى فيها ( نجسة ) حال ولادتها ذكرا ...!!!

*بينما في الإسلام**: (**فَأَمَرَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ* *يُؤَاكِلُوهُنَّ وَيُشَارِبُوهُنَّ وَيُجَامِعُوهُنَّ فِي الْبُيُوتِ وَأَنْ* *يَصْنَعُوا بِهِنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مَا خَلَا الْجِمَاعَ**) [**سنن أبي داود كتاب الطهارة**] *


*والمرأة عندكم.. ليس لها حق الميراث، بل تُورث مثلها مثل قطعة الأثاث وهذا* *في كلا العهدين القديم والجديد. واقرأ إن شئت سفر التثنية [25**: 5].*
*وفي الإسلام لها الحق الكامل في الميراث في مختلف حالاتها، سواء كانت* *بنتاً أو زوجة أو أماً، يقول الله تبارك وتعالى**: (**لِّلرِّجَالِ نَصيِبٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ* *وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَلِلنِّسَاء نَصِيبٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ* *وَالأَقْرَبُونَ مِمَّا قَلَّ مِنْهُ أَوْ كَثُرَ نَصِيبًا مَّفْرُوضً**) **[**النساء**: 7].*

*وأكبر مهانة للمرأة عندكم هي أنها لا* *تطلق إلا لعلة الزنا، ومن المسلمات العقلية أنه أحياناً تستحيل العلاقة بين الرجل* *والمرأة، فقد لا تتوافق الطباع، وقد يكون بأحدهما من الصفات ما لا يقبله الآخر* *بحال، فتستحيل الحياة الزوجية، وهنا يأبون كل الحلول لفسخ عقد الزواج إلا الزنا،* *فترضى المرأة بكل شيء حتى لا تطلق أو كل حتى لا تتهم بعلة الزنا**. *
*وفي الإسلام يقول الله تعالى**: (....**فَأَمْسِكُوهُنَّ* *بِمَعْرُوفٍ* *أَوْ* *سَرِّحُوهُنَّ* *بِمَعْرُوفٍ* *وَلاَ تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ* *ضِرَاراً لَّتَعْتَدُواْ* *وَمَن يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ**...**) (**البقرة: من الآية** 231).*

وفي القرن الخامس الميلادي اجتمع مجمع ماكون للبحث في مسألة (هل المرأة مجرد جسم لا روح فيه)، وبعد البحث قرر المجمع المذكور(أنها خلو من الروح الناجية من عذاب جهنم ما عدا أم المسيح).

هي دي حقوق المرأة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومكانة المرأة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وفي العصر الحديث عندما قامت الثورة الفرنسية التي ينظر إليها الأوروبيون على أنها أم الثورات، وأم الحريات؛ حتى أصبحت محل فخر الدول الأوروبية النصرانية، فإنها اعتبرت المرأة إنسانًا قاصرًا لا تستغل بشؤونها إلى أن عدلت تلك القوانين لصالح المرأة وأخذت بعض الحقوق والي الأن مازالت المرأة سلعة تباع وتشتري عند الأوربيون 
وهذا قليل من كثير

فمن الذي كرم ومن الذي أهان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وأذا أردت أن تعرف حقوق المرأه أسأل وأحنا المسلمين بأذن الله نقولك بدل ماتفسر علي مزاجك............

والحمد الله الذي كرم المرأة بالأسلام
وهدانا الله لما يحب


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2006)

العاقب قال:


> قول القديستونوليان: "إنها مدخل الشيطان إلى نفس الإنسان،ناقضة لنواميس الله".
> و
> قول القديسسوستام: "إنها شر لابد منه، وآفة مرغوب فيها، وخطر على الأسرة والبيت،ومصيبة مطلية مموهة".


 
خلي بالك, نحن في دد ما قاله الله في شريعته لا ان اقول قديسيين و شيوخ, فخليها حلقة بأذنك حتى تعرف مسار المناقشة الصحيح







> إن المرأة تختلف عن الرجل، فيجب أن تغطى وجههافى الكنيسة (كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 5) [وفيما يقول: "وأما كل إمرأةتصلى أو تتنبأ ورأسها غير مغطى فتشين رأسها، لأنها والمحلوقة شئ واحدبعينه"]


 
اولا النص مقتطف, فالنص الكامل يقول:

3لكِنِّي أُريدُ أنْ تَعرِفوا *أنَّ المَسيحَ رأْسُ الرَّجُلِ، والرَّجُلَ رأْسُ المرأةِ، والله رأْسُ المَسيحِ.* *4فكُلُّ رَجُلٍ يُصَلي أو يَتَنَبَّأُ وهوَ مُغَطَّى الرّأْسِ يُهينُ رأْسَهُ،* أيِ المَسيحَ، *5وكُلُّ اَمرأةٍ تُصلي أو تَتَنبَّأُ وهِـيَ مَكشوفَةُ الرّأْسِ تُهينُ رأْسَها،* أيِ الرَّجُلَ، كما لَو كانَت مَحلوقَةَ الشَّعرِ. 6وإذا كانَتِ المرأةُ لا تُغَطِّي رأْسَها، فأَولى بِها أنْ تَقُصَ شَعرَها، ولكن إذا كانَ مِنَ العارِ على المرأةِ أنْ تَقُصَ شَعرَها أو تَحلِقَهُ، فعلَيها أنْ تُغَطيَ رأْسَها. 7ولا يَجوزُ لِلرَّجُلِ أنْ يُغَطيَ رأْسَهُ لأنَّهُ صُورَةُ الله ويَعكِسُ مَجدَهُ، وأمَّا المرأةُ فتَعكِسُ مَجدَ الرَّجُلِ. 8فَما الرَّجُلُ مِنَ المرأةِ، بَلِ المرأةُ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ، 9وما خَلَقَ الله الرَّجُلَ مِنْ أجلِ المرأةِ، بَل خَلَقَ المرأةَ مِنْ أجلِ الرَّجُلِ. 10لذلِكَ يَجِبُ على المرأةِ أنْ تُغطِّيَ رأسَها علامَةَ الخُضوعِ، مِنْ أجلِ المَلائِكَةِ. 11ففي الرَّبُّ لا تكون المرأةُ مِنْ دونِ الرَّجُلِ، ولا الرَّجُلُ مِنْ دون المرأةِ. 12لأنَّهُ إذا كانَتِ المرأةُ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ، فالرَّجُلُ تَلِدُهُ المرأةُ، وكُلُّ شيءٍ مِنَ الله.


ماذا يعني التعبير "*كل امرأة*", إلا كل امرأة من كل الأعمار ومن كل الرتب وفي كل الظروف؟*
العلامة ترتليان​*كثيرا ما أُشير الى نبيات في الكتاب المقدس مثل مريم (خر 15: 20) ودبـورة (قض 4: 4) وخلدة (2 مل 22: 14) ونوعدية (نح 6 14) وحنة (لو 2: 36). وهكذا وُجدت في الكنيسة الأولى في عصر الرسل نساء نبيات يكشف اللَّه لهن إرادته ومصليات من أجل الآخرين.
v كما قلت وجد رجال يتنبأون ونساء لهن هذه الموهبة في ذلك الحين مثل بنات فيلبس (أع 21: 9)، وآخرون قبلهن وبعدهن، عن هؤلاء قال النبي قديمًا: "*يتنبأ بنوكم ويرى بناتكم رؤى*" (يوئيل 2: 28؛ أع 2: 17) .​*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*كان لكنيسة كورنثوس وضعها الخاص، يبدو أن بعض النساء ادعين الوحي وتشبهن بالكاهنات الوثنيات اللواتي كن ينزعن الحجاب ولا يضعن غطاء على رؤوسهن وتظهر شعورهن بطريقة غير منظمة (منكوشة) *علامة حلول الوحي عليهن*. وقد عرفت هؤلاء الكاهنات بالفساد الأخلاقي والإباحية. 
وكانت بعض النساء ذلك الحين لا يضعن غطاء للرأس بقصد *لفت نظر الرجال*. أراد الرسول أن يكون طابع النساء المسيحيات الوقار والاحتشام والتواضع، خاصة أثناء العبادة الجماعية. فمنعهن من كشف رؤوسهن أثناء النبوة أو الصلاة.
نزع الغطاء أيضًا بالنسبة للمرأة كان علامة *عدم الخضوع *وعدم تكريم الآخرين، خاصة ا*لزوج أو الأب أو الرجال* بوجه عام في الاجتماعات العامة. 
يحسب الرسول هذا الاتجاه برفع غطاء الرأس إهانة للمرأة مثله مثل المحلوقة. فقد كان الشعر الطويل علامة جمال المرأة, أما المحلوقة فهي تسئ إلى جمالها بغية أن تبدو كمن في مركز الرجل، وهي بهذا تكشف عن عدم اعتزازها بجنسها كامرأة. كرامة كل جنس في اعتزاز الشخص بجنسه، فلا يتشامخ على الجنس الآخر، كما لا يحسده كمن هو أفضل منه.
يلاحظ هنا أن *للمرأة دور قيادي بين النساء والعذارى،* تقود الصلاة وتعظ (تتنبأ) ولكن برأس مغطاة. كانت العادة بين اليهود كما بين اليونانيين والرومانيين ألا تظهر سيدة علي مجتمع برأس مكشوفة وكانت عادة النساء اللواتي يفتحن بيوتا للشر أن يظهرن برؤوسهن مكشوفة.
كانت الزانيات والعاهرات يعاقبن بحلق رؤوسهن كأمر مشين لهن. حلق شعر الرأس يعني أنهن قد الحقن بالإساءة إلى رجالهن (إن كن متزوجات) الذين هم رؤوسهن، أو أنهن لا يستحققن أن يكون لهن أزواج كرؤوس مكرمة.
يخبرنا Tacitus مع التعداد الضخم يندر جدًا وجود زانيات بين الألمان، وإن وجدت سيدة زانية تعاقب بحلق رأسها وكشف رأسها أمام أقاربها، ويقوم زوجها بطردها من البيت. 
وبحسب الشريعة الموسوية إن أٌتهمت زوجة بالزنا تقف أمام الكاهن ويكشف رأسها (عد 5: 18).
أيضا كانت المرأة العبدة (الأمة) كثيرا ما يُحلق شعر رأسها. يروي Achilles Tacitus Clitophon عن Leucippe التي انحطت إلى العبودية أنها بيعت كعبدة وحلق شعرها ونزع الحلي من رأسها.
ومن عادة اليونانيين أن تحلق النساء شعورهن عند الحزن الشديد.
عند الهندوس تقص المرأة شعرها عند موت رجلها علامة ترملها، أما المتزوجة فلن تفعل ذلك إذ تحسب شعرها هو جمالها.
كما إذا ارتدت سيدة ثيابًا خليعة يحسب ذلك إهانة لزوجها حيث يشك في سلوكها، هكذا كان الحال فيمن تظهر برأسها مكشوفة.
كانت بعض النساء الكورنثوسيات مملوءات تشامخًا، فكن يتقدمن الصفوف في الكنيسة وتقوم بعضهن بالوعظ العام وترأسن الاجتماعات وهن مكشوفات الرأس، متمثلات بالكاهنات الوثنيات.
v بالنسبة لها أيضا فإنه لكرامة عظمى أن تحفظ رتبتها، وأنه لعيب لها أن تسلك في تمرد.​*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*v على أي الأحوال يأتي البعض إلى منتهى عدم اللياقة، إذ يكشفون الرأس ويسحبون خادماتهم من شعورهن. لماذا تحمر وجوهكم جميعًا؟ إني لا أوجه الحديث للجميع إنما للذين لهم هذا السلوك البهيمي. يقول بولس: "لتغطي المرأة (رأسها)، فهل تسحب منها غطاء رأسها؟ ألا ترى كيف أنك تهين نفسك؟ فإنها إن ظهرت أمامك برأس عارية تدعو ذلك إهانة لك.​ 

ثانيا, التغطية هي تغطية الرأس و ليس الوجه كما دلست حضرتك

ثالثا لا أرى العيب فيها و لا ارى وجهة الرفض اين تكمن؟
فهل لان المرأة تغطي رأسها في الصلاة؟ هل ترفض هذا يا مسلم؟
لانك لو رفضته يبقى مصيبة بمصيبتين! فمن الذي يتكلم عن التغطية و التحجيب؟




> لم يستطع بولس أن يؤكد على نقص المرأة وواجبها فى أن تخضعللرجل كسيد لها، كما تخضع لله بصورة أكثر من قوله [ "أيها النساء اخضعن لرجالكمكماللرب لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة "] (أنظر على سبيل المثال أفسس 5 : 22 ).


 
الخضوع ليس نقصا ابدا!

فعندما اخضع انا لقوانين الحكومة, هل معناه اني ناقص؟
و اذا خضعت لقوانين الله و شرائعه هل يعني هذا اني ناقص؟
ولو خضعت انت لقوانين قرأنك, فهل يعني هذا انك ناقص؟






> فتبعا لرأيه قد خلقت المرأة من أجل الرجل فقط (كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 9). ولإظهار مجده["ولأن الرجل لم يخلق من أجل المرأة، بل المرأة منأجل الرجل "] بينما خلق الرجل كصورة الله ومجده (كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 7) [ "فإن الرجل لاينبغى أن يغطى رلأسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده ، وأماالمرأة فهى مجد الرجل " ].


 
لم يخلق الرجل من أجل المرأة، بل خُلقت المرأة لتكون معينة له (تك2: 18، 21-22)، فهي عروسه كما الكنيسة بالنسبة للمسيح. لم تُخلق لتكون له خادمة أو عبدة بل "معينة". لا لتكون خادمة لملذاته وشهواته بل لتكون سندًا له في الحياة. لا لتكون من طبيعة أدنى منه، بل من ذات طبيعته، صديقة له، تشاركه أفراحه وأحزانه.
خلقت المرأة لتكون له معينًا تسنده في الحق. هذا لا يقلل من كرامتها، فإنه محتاج إليها، يسير كلاهما معًا في طريق واحد!

فهل تستطيع نكر هذه الحقيقة؟
و كما انها لا تمس بكرامة المرأءة بتاتا البتة

وتغافلت عن استكمال بقية النص وهو الذي يؤكد المساواة التامة بينهما أمام الله :

( غير إن الرجل ليس من دون المرأة ولا المرأة من دون الرجل في الرب ) [ 1 كو 11 : 11 ].

كما يؤكد مساواتهما أمام المجتمع : ( لانه كما ان المرأة هي من الرجل هكذا الرجل ايضا هو بالمرأة )

ثم يرجع أمرهما إلى الله وحده سبحانه وتعالى  ولكن جميع الاشياء هي من الله )[ 1 كو 11 : 13 ].
​ 
*



كذلك يجبعلى المرأة داخل الكنيسة ألا تتكلم , ولو كانت تعلم شيئاً بل عليها ألا تسأل زوجهاإلا فى المنزل (كورنثوس الأولى 14: 34-35) ["لتصمت نساؤكمفى الكنائس لأنه ليس مأذونا لهن أن يتكلمن، بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس أيضاً. ولكنإن كن يردن أن يتعلمن شيئاً فليسألن رجالهن فى البيت، لأنه قبيحبالنساءأن تتكلم فى الكنيسة"] 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
يطلب الطوباوي بولس من النساء تواضعًا عظيمًا وسلوكًا مقبولاً لدى الجماعة، ليس فقط من جهة ملابسهن ومظهرهن بل ويهتم بذلك حتى في نظام أحاديثهن. 
إن كنا ندبر بيوتنا هكذا نصير بذلك مؤهلين لتدبير الكنيسة. لأنه بالحق البيت هو كنيسة صغيرة. هكذا يمكننا أن نفوق كل الآخرين إن صرنا أزواجًا صالحون وزوجات صالحات. تطلّع إلى إبراهيم وسارة واسحق والثلاثمائة وثمانية عشر الذين وُلدوا في بيته (تك 14:14). كيف كان البيت كله في تناغم معًا، كيف كان الكل مملوءين تقوى، وتمموا الوصية الرسولية. لقد احترمت زوجها، اسمع كلماتها: "*لم يحدث لي بعد هذا حتى الآن، وسيدي أيضًا قد شاخ*" (تك 12:18). وهو أيضًا أحبها هكذا فكان يطيعها في كل شيء. وكان الشاب فاضلاً وهكذا الغلمان الذين وُلدوا في بيته كانوا هم أيضًا ممتازين. فلم يمتنعوا عن أن يُعرّضوا حياتهم للخطر مع سيدهم، ولم يتأخروا ولا سألوه عن السبب لماذا يحاربون معه ضد الملوك".​

*



و أقرأ في العهدالقديم سفر التكوين ذلك الحوار بين اله الكتاب المقدس و بين ادم ( الرجل الاول ) وحواء ( المرأة الاولى ) و الحية ( الشيطان ) :
11 فقال مناعلمك انك عريان.هل اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك ان لا تأكل منها.
12 فقال آدم المرأة التي جعلتها معي هي اعطتني من الشجرةفأكلت.
13 فقال الرب الاله للمرأة ما هذا الذيفعلت.فقالت المرأة الحيّة غرّتني فاكلت.
14 فقال الربالاله للحيّة لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية.علىبطنك تسعين وترابا تأكلين كل ايام حياتك.
15 واضع عداوةبينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها.هو يسحق راسك وانت تسحقين عقبه.
16 وقالللمرأة تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك.بالوجع تلديناولادا.والى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك.
17 وقال لآدم لانك سمعتلقول امرأتكوأكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا لا تأكلمنها ملعونة الارض بسببك.بالتعب تأكل منها كل ايام حياتك.
18 وشوكا وحسكا تنبتلك وتأكل عشب الحقل.
19 بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزا حتى تعود الى الارض التي أخذتمنها.لانك تراب والى تراب تعود

نقرا بوضوح من هذا النص من العهدالقديم ان خطأ ادم كان بسبب حواء ..!!! و ما عوقب ادم الا ل( سماعه لقول امرأته )...!!! فالشيطان اغوى المراة و المراة اغوت ادم ...!!!

و هكذا صارحمل المرأة وولادتها عقابا لها على اغوائها لادم ...!!! و هكذايرينا النص نقطة مهمة من نظركم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

الكتاب المقدس لا ينكر خطيئة ادم, بل يقول ايضا الخطيئة دخلت للعالم بشخص و واحد و العالم خلص من هذه الخطية ايضا بشخص واحد
فمحاولتك البائسة في القول ان حواء هي المخطأة فقط هي محاولة غير أمينة فالكتاب المقدس ينص على خطأهم بغض النظر عن السبب و المسبب

أما عقاب الرب بألام الحمل فالرب أمين و عادل ان يعاقب كل شخص على اخطائه فالله عادل


* 


> يقول الكتاب ( المقدس ) فى سفر اللاويين :
> 2كلم بني اسرائيل قائلا.اذا حبلت امرأة وولدتذكراتكوننجسةسبعة ايام.كما في ايامطمث علتها تكوننجسة.
> 3 وفي اليوم الثامن يختن لحمغرلته
> 4 ثم تقيم ثلاثة وثلاثين يوما في دم تطهيرها.كل شيء مقدس لا تمسّ والىالمقدس لا تجيء حتى تكمل ايام تطهيرها.
> ...


 
نرى هنا نظرة الله للخطية ونتائجها ​. واللعنة التى وضعها على البشر بل سمة العار التى جلبوها على أنفسهم .
ولذلك نجد هنا الطفل يولد خارج العهد مثل آدم أبوه حين طرد من الجنة .​+ ​لذلك كانت النغمة المتكررة فى إصحاح تك ٥ هى ومات .... ومات
+ وقد عرفنا أن الموت نجاسة . ومن يتلامس مع ميت يحتاج لتطهير
+ فى أوشية الراقدين نقول "ليس أحد طاهرً ا ولو كا نت حياته يومًا واحدًا ...على الأرض " لأن الخطية إنتقلت لهذا
المولود .
+ لذلك فالمرأة حين تلد ومع أن الأبناء عطية إلهية لكن لأن حياة الإنسان قد فسدت بالخطية خلال العصيان الأول ،
تكون المرأ ة قد ولدت طفل فى حالة ساقطة ونظرًا لإرتباطها به فهى تعتبر هى الأخرى نجسة لأنها ولدت ولدًا ميتًا
لأن مصيره الموت ونجسًا فهو بالخطية إشتهته أمه ، وهو شبه والديه .​+ ​إذًا فالإنسان مرتبط بالدنس فى ميلاده وأيضًا فى موته أى فى كل مراحل حياته هو موصوم بالنجاسة . ولأن الإنسان ينس ى هذه الحقيقة حين يغتر بمجد هذه الدنيا . نجد الله يذكره هنا بها ، وهو يذكر أنه يخرج من بطن أمه عريانًا مسكينًا نجسًا وتنتهى حياته فى قبر جثة نجسة من يمسها يتنجس​+ ​الأم تعتبر بعد الولادة نجسة لأنها ولدت طف ً لا نجسًا مصير ه الموت ولكنها تتطهر يوم ختانه أى حين يصير عضوًا فى عهد الله . ونفس هذا ا لطقس يطبق فى الكنيسة اليوم فالأم لا تقترب من التناول قبل عماد مولودها وإنضمامه للكنيسة جسد المسيح.

فلم يقل عليها انها عورة (راجع سنن الترمذي, كتاب الرضاع, باب ‏ما جاء في كراهية الدخول على المغيبات‏) و لم يقل ان المرأة كالكلب و الحمار (راجع صحيح مسلم .. كتاب الصلاة .. باب قدر ما يستر المصلي)
و لم يقل ان المرأة شؤم (راجع صحيح البخاري .. كتاب النكاح .. باب ما يتقى من شؤم المرأة) و لم يقل ان المرأة هي فتنة (راجع مسند أحمد .. باقي مسند المكثرين .. مسند جابر بن عبد الله) 
و لم يصفها بالنعجة لانها مركوبة ​*إِنَّ هَذَا أَخِي لَهُ تِسْعٌ وَتِسْعُونَ نَعْجَةً وَلِيَ نَعْجَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ فَقَالَ أَكْفِلْنِيهَا وَعَزَّنِي فِي الْخِطَابِ (ص 23).*

(راجع راجع تفسير القرطبي (الجامع لأحكام القرآن) )

لا اريد الدخول في الاسلاميات اكثر من ذلك فالمواضيع الاخرى في القسم الاخر تظهر و بشكل اوضح و الموضوع الاصلي:
هذه هي مكانة المرأة في المسيحية والإسلام  ايضا,
لكنك انت من بدأ الخروج عن جوهر الموضوع!
​​​​​*



والمرأة عندكم.. ليس لها حق الميراث، بل تُورث مثلها مثل قطعة الأثاث وهذافي كلا العهدين القديم والجديد. واقرأ إن شئت سفر التثنية [25: 5].
وفي الإسلام لها الحق الكامل في الميراث في مختلف حالاتها، سواء كانتبنتاً أو زوجة أو أماً، يقول الله تبارك وتعالى: (لِّلرِّجَالِ نَصيِبٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِوَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَلِلنِّسَاء نَصِيبٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِوَالأَقْرَبُونَ مِمَّا قَلَّ مِنْهُ أَوْ كَثُرَ نَصِيبًا مَّفْرُوضً) [النساء: 7].

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كلامك مغلوط يا عزيزي


النص واظح, لكن لنأتي الى التفسير يا أولي الالباب:


الإصحاح السادس والثلاثون شریعة ميراث النساء 
إذ صار لبنات صلغماد من سبط منس حق ميراث نصيب أبيهن (ص ٢٧ ) تقدم رؤساء الآباء من عشيرة بنى جلعاد بن ماآير بن منس إلى موسى النبى يشتكون بأن بنات صلغماد إن تزوجن من سبط آخر ينتقل جزء من ميراث سبط منس إلى السبط الآخر. بهذا يمكن أن يقتنى سبط على حساب آخر. فأجاب موسى حسب أمر الرب مؤآداً مبدأين:-١- آم حق البنات أن يتزوجن لمن يخترن، فإن الزواج لا يكون إلزاماً = من حسن فى أعينهن یكن لهُ
نساء آية ٦
٢- ولكن إن أردن الإحتفاظ بنصيبهن فى الأرض فعليهن أن يتزوجن برجل من سبطهن = ولكن لعشيرة سبط أبائهن یكن نساء فى یتحول نصيب لبنى إسرائيل من سبط إلى سبط (الآيات ٧،٦ ) فإن تزوجن من داخل السبط ... لهن الميراث وإن تزوجن من خارج السبط يضيع منهن الميراث حتى يبقى الميراث داخل السبط​
 
ومتى آان اليوبيل 
= فى اليوبيل تعود الأرض لأصحابها لكن هذا لا ينطبق فى حالة من تزوجت برجل من خارج سبطها. فالأرض فى هذه الحالة تذهب للسبط الآخر ليس بالرهن أو بالبيع. ففى اليوبيل تعود الأرض المباعة أو المرهونة فقط. أما فى هذه الحالة فالأرض ذهبت مع البنت المتزوجة فتصبح حقاً
شرعياً لأزواجهن وفى هذا خروج على القرعة التى قسمت أرضاً معينة لكل سبط.​

 
ببساطة فإن معنى القصة أن البنات اللواتى يردن أن يتزوجن من خارج السبط يخسرن ميراث أبائهن
. وآل بنت حُرة فيما تقرره، هل تريد ميراثها أم تريد زوجاً.​

وتفسير خذا روحياً فى نهاية هذه الرحلة أن من يريد أن يلتصق بالكنيسة فى خلال رحلة هذه الحياة لن يخسر ميراثه السماوى، أو بمعنى آخر فكل نفس تلتصق بعريسها السماوى يسوع المسيح الذى هو من نفس سبطها 
(هو عريس الكنيسة) هذه النفس ترث مع المسيح، تصير النفس وارثة لله مع المسيح (رو ١٧:٨ ). ولكن آل إنسان حر أن يختار المسيح فيبقى لهُ ميراثه أو يختار آخر ويضيع ميراثه. وهذا الإصحاح بعد إصحاح الملجأ آأنه دعوة أن نظل فى حماية المسيح حتى لا نخسر ميراثنا. وهو يشبه ختام سفر الرؤيا من يظلم فليظلم بعد....
(رؤ ١١:٢٢ ). أى بعد أن قدم الله آل شىء وأعد الميراث ترآنا أحراراً.​* 

*



وأكبر مهانة للمرأة عندكم هي أنها لاتطلق إلا لعلة الزنا، ومن المسلمات العقلية أنه أحياناً تستحيل العلاقة بين الرجلوالمرأة، فقد لا تتوافق الطباع، وقد يكون بأحدهما من الصفات ما لا يقبله الآخربحال، فتستحيل الحياة الزوجية، وهنا يأبون كل الحلول لفسخ عقد الزواج إلا الزنا،فترضى المرأة بكل شيء حتى لا تطلق أو كل حتى لا تتهم بعلة الزنا. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لا يجيز الطلاق بين الزوجين، لأن الزواج رباط مقدّس مُرتّب من الله.
فالزواج بحسب هذا المفهوم هو رباط مقدس، وارتباط بين شخصين، رجل وامرأة وُجدا  ليتكاملا في جو من القدسية والمحبة والتفاهم والانسجام والعطاء والتضحية. وعليهما أن يعيشا معاً، ويحافظا على مبادئهما المسيحية  في السرّاء والضراء، في أيام العسر واليُسر.

و اذا راجعنا العهد الجديد نرى:

فأجاب وقال لهم: أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكراً وأنثى وقال: من أجل هذا يترك الرجل وأباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً؟ إذاً ليسا بعد اثنان، بل جسد واحد. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان. 
قالوا له: فلماذا أوصى موسى أن يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلق؟ قال لمهم: إن موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم آّن لكم أن تُطلقوا نساءكم، ولكن من البدء لم يكن هذا. وأقول لكم: إن من طلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بأخرى يزني، والذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني" (متى 19:3-9).

فلا اعرف اين مكان الاهانة في جعل الزواج مقدس مرتب من الله؟
​ 






> وفي العصرالحديث عندما قامت الثورة الفرنسية التي ينظر إليها الأوروبيون على أنها أمالثورات، وأم الحريات؛ حتى أصبحت محل فخر الدول الأوروبية النصرانية، فإنها اعتبرتالمرأة إنسانًا قاصرًا لا تستغل بشؤونها إلى أن عدلت تلك القوانين لصالح المرأةوأخذت بعض الحقوق والي الأن مازالت المرأة سلعة تباع وتشتري عند الأوربيون


 
ما دخل الثورة الفرنسية بالكتاب المقدس وشرائعه؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## حسن المهدي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

> > اولا النص مقتطف, فالنص الكامل يقول:
> >
> > 3لكِنِّي أُريدُ أنْ تَعرِفوا *أنَّ المَسيحَ رأْسُ الرَّجُلِ، والرَّجُلَ رأْسُ المرأةِ، والله رأْسُ المَسيحِ.* *4فكُلُّ رَجُلٍ يُصَلي أو يَتَنَبَّأُ وهوَ مُغَطَّى الرّأْسِ يُهينُ رأْسَهُ،* أيِ المَسيحَ، *5وكُلُّ اَمرأةٍ تُصلي أو تَتَنبَّأُ وهِـيَ مَكشوفَةُ الرّأْسِ تُهينُ رأْسَها،* أيِ الرَّجُلَ، كما لَو كانَت مَحلوقَةَ الشَّعرِ. 6وإذا كانَتِ المرأةُ لا تُغَطِّي رأْسَها، فأَولى بِها أنْ تَقُصَ شَعرَها، ولكن إذا كانَ مِنَ العارِ على المرأةِ أنْ تَقُصَ شَعرَها أو تَحلِقَهُ، فعلَيها أنْ تُغَطيَ رأْسَها. 7ولا يَجوزُ لِلرَّجُلِ أنْ يُغَطيَ رأْسَهُ لأنَّهُ صُورَةُ الله ويَعكِسُ مَجدَهُ، وأمَّا المرأةُ فتَعكِسُ مَجدَ الرَّجُلِ. 8فَما الرَّجُلُ مِنَ المرأةِ، بَلِ المرأةُ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ، 9وما خَلَقَ الله الرَّجُلَ مِنْ أجلِ المرأةِ، بَل خَلَقَ المرأةَ مِنْ أجلِ الرَّجُلِ. 10لذلِكَ يَجِبُ على المرأةِ أنْ تُغطِّيَ رأسَها علامَةَ الخُضوعِ، مِنْ أجلِ المَلائِكَةِ. 11ففي الرَّبُّ لا تكون المرأةُ مِنْ دونِ الرَّجُلِ، ولا الرَّجُلُ مِنْ دون المرأةِ. 12لأنَّهُ إذا كانَتِ المرأةُ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ، فالرَّجُلُ تَلِدُهُ المرأةُ، وكُلُّ شيءٍ مِنَ الله.
> >
> ...


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> > ينصر دينك
> >
> > وهذا دليل على أن المرأة يجب أن تخضع لنص الزواج المقدس وان الرجل هو الراس في هذا الزواج
> > وانها لو شذت عن الشريعة تلعن وتعاقب
> ...


----------

